# How do I transfer apps I downloaded to a new computer?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I use my sisters laptop to sync my Ipod because my desktop wasn't working.
But its on now so I want to start using it.
But when I click sync it says
"Are you sure you want to do this? All existing apps and their data on the Iphone will be replaced with apps from this Itunes library."
Can I do this without losing my app data?
If I do this can I just restore my backup from Icloud and then have my app data and have it synced to my desktop?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

This should help:

iTunes for Windows: How to copy purchases between computers


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow that was simple.
Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad I could help.

Please mark this topic as [SOLVED] by using the thread tools at the top.


----------

